# Dr. Ian Dunbar Conference - Toronto



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Ian Dunbar is doing a 4 day conference in Toronto in the fall, Sept 20 to Sept 23, 2012 at the Sheraton Toronto Airport Hotel. The Conference is on Sex & Aggression.
Found through Who's Walking Who (tickets can be purchased there as well) http://www.whoswalkingwho.net/ScheduleSelected.aspx?section=15

Day 1
Sexual Behavior & Reproduction. Includes - female seaonally monestrous cycle - behaviour to pinpoint ovulation (and hence fertilization) - confirmation of pregnancy and prediction of whelping dates - mating behaviour both males and females - sexual preferences (quality vs quantity) vs social preferences - pregnancy, parturition & maternal behaviour - secondary sexual characteristics (urination postures, olefactory preferences, social hierarchies, fighting, aggression) - sexual differentiation (how males and females develop differently)

Day 2
Social Behaviour And Dominance
True top dogs (cool and confident) - Alpha dogs? Dominant dogs? or insecure growly dogs? - linear male hierarchies and less linear femal hierarchies - development of social hierarchies in litters - puppy / adult relationships - the notion of temperment testing - complexity of cooperative social structure (special friendships, allegiences, sharing animosities...unbelievably cool! - crutial importance of play - purpose of adolescence

Day 3
FIGHTING - DOG TO DOG AGGRESSION.
Causes of dog/dog aggression - lack of representative feedback for appropriate social behavior - absence of classical conditioning - fearful/antisocial behaviour - bite/fight ratios (is the fight dangerous?) - One on One? growl classes? (flooding? or "all or none reward training...Bill Campbells Jolly routine

Day 4
BITING - DOG/HUMAN AGGRESSION.
Misleading breed bite stats - media coverage - hypothetical and practical behavioural models for causes of dog bites - behaviour vs temperment - real reasons why dogs bite - 4 stages of bite-inhibition during easly development - reactivity vs danger - "friendly" quotent - rank-reduction programs - assessment of severity - prevention vs treatment - bite inhibition - socialization & classical conditioning - approach & proximity - hugging and handling - progressive desensitization - valued objects

*i am not endorsing or promoting or affiliated in any way, just found out through my trainer and it and thought it might be of interest here, so I posted. Cheers - Kristen


----------

